# Bovril



## Kaylz (May 30, 2017)

Anyone know the nutrition information for Bovril? x


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Anyone know the nutrition information for Bovril? x


This is what myfitnesspal says


----------

